# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Tony's New Love

## tammyy2j

So after Tony finally confesses his deadly deed to Carla she takes off which leaves Tony heartbroken but not for too long as he finds comfort in an unlikely source - MARIA 

Maria begins to think Tony is innocent when Jed appears alive and stops her vendetta against him. She also feels sorry for him as Carla as left him and he also was cheated on by her and Liam. 

He offers to look after her and the baby 

Maria and Tony -  :Sick:

----------


## sindydoll

*no that cant happen*

----------


## Abbie

OK ive already heard about what he offers in another article somewhere else on here, but I didnt interpret in that way, I just thought it was his guilt and him offering to be there- not love

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE killer Tony Gordon is set to bed the widow of the man he murdered in a sensational twist. 

Maria Connor and the evil factory boss become lovers after the grieving hairdresser begins to doubt that he was behind her beloved Liamâs death. 

It means bitter love rivals Maria (Samia Smith) and Tonyâs wife Carla are set to step up their long-time feud. 

Love blooms when Carla (Alison King) flees Weatherfield for several months, and mum-to-be Maria suspects her own campaign to prove Tony (Gray OâBrien) ordered Liamâs hit-and-run is misplaced. 

Our insider said: âThe writers held secret talks last week to discuss how to go about it â because they know it could come across as far-fetched.

âBut all the hints of a budding relationship will be put in place over the next months.â 

The source added: âMaria strikes up an unlikely friendship with Tony. With Carla missing from his life he thinks it is a chance to make amends for what he did to Liam.â 

The two will be a couple by the birth of Mariaâs baby in the summer. 

And it will cause fireworks when Carla â who enraged Maria by her affair with Liam â returns in the autumn. 


From The Sun

----------

lizann (26-01-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Corrie killer Tony Gordon is set to bed the widow of the man he murdered in a sensational twist. 

Maria Connor and the evil factory boss become lovers after the grieving hairdresser begins to doubt that he was behind her beloved Liamâs death. 

It means bitter love rivals Maria (Samia Smith) and Tonyâs wife Carla are set to step up their long-time feud. 

Love blooms when Carla (Alison King) flees Weatherfield for several months, and mum-to-be Maria suspects her own campaign to prove Tony (Gray OâBrien) ordered Liamâs hit-and-run is misplaced. 

Our insider said: âThe writers held secret talks last week to discuss how to go about it â because they know it could come across as far-fetched.

âBut all the hints of a budding relationship will be put in place over the next months.â 

The source added: âMaria strikes up an unlikely friendship with Tony. With Carla missing from his life he thinks it is a chance to make amends for what he did to Liam.â 

The two will be a couple by the birth of Mariaâs baby in the summer. 

And it will cause fireworks when Carla â who enraged Maria by her affair with Liam â returns in the autumn.

----------

lizann (26-01-2009)

----------


## lizann

Oh No  :Sick:  

I prefer Maria with Tom

----------


## Abbie

This actually sounds insane!

----------


## Perdita

That means that Tony will get away with Liam's murder until at least the end of this year  :Sad:  I dount think this story is a good idea, can't see it work  :Nono:

----------


## Abbie

> That means that Tony will get away with Liam's murder until at least the end of this year  I dount think this story is a good idea, can't see it work


Exactly! thats what I think, I mean reading it now, its seems so unbelieveable

----------


## LostVoodoo

wow. this is getting complicated now! is tony going to bed maria whilst she's pregnant?!

----------


## Abbie

> wow. this is getting complicated now! is tony going to bed maria whilst she's pregnant?!


 :EEK!:  I forgot about that!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Maria and Tony?  What a turn up!

----------


## LoobyLou84

Doesn't poor maria deserve some happiness for goodness sake? Nothing ever works out for her!!
So even if she and Tony get it on and she's all happy, it won't last forever, the truth will out eventually ... then she'll be heartbroken again!!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I cant believe this actually happens! seems crazy haha

----------


## CrazyLea

Only just found out about this off mum. Didn't see this thread before haha! 
HAHA I think it's mad!!! I was shocked  :Stick Out Tongue: . 
I'm guessing.. either Tony and Maria fall in love, blah blah blah, and Maria can't bare to turn him in after finding out  :Stick Out Tongue: . 
Or... Maria is setting him up.. 

Maybe? 
Who knows?  :Stick Out Tongue: .

However, I am quite glad  :Stick Out Tongue:  Cos it means more Tony  :Wub: . Yes I know.. strange person to love  :Lol: .

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Or... Maria is setting him up


lea this is actually a good point, i think this might be what happens

----------


## Perdita

Can't see Maria setting him up, she is not bright enough for it.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by CrazyLea
> 
> 
> Or... Maria is setting him up
> 
> 
> lea this is actually a good point, i think this might be what happens


Oooo that would be good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

He has already confessed to having Liam killed - why would she need to set him up? She would not be able to prove it any more then as she can now.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah but you never know in soaps  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

Coronation Street's villainous businessman Tony Gordon is set to make another conquest - naive crimper Natasha Blakeman.
In scenes set to air next month, the gorgeous lass, played by Rachel Leskovac, dons one of the murderous chap's shirts after what can only be described as a night of passion between the pair, according to The Sun.
Natasha tells Tony (Gray O'Brien): "Wow. That were a wild night and a half, weren't it?"
But she assures him: "Hey. Don't worry. I'm not one of those girls you have to surgically remove after one night of lust."
And in another twist, Maria (Samia Smith) is set to become jealous of her colleague's romp with the man she had previously believed killed her husband, Liam.
A show source said: "Maria has stopped thinking that Tony is guilty of killing Liam -- and has started to fall for him."

----------


## lizann

> Corrie killer Tony Gordon goes from murderer to midwife this summer when he delivers Maria Connorâs baby on the BEACH. 
> 
> The factory boss ordered the murder of Mariaâs husband, his love rival Liam Connor. 
> 
> But he has been cosying up to her since his wife Carla left him after hearing what he had done. Maria (Samia Smith) accused him of the murder plot, but charmer Tony (Gray OâBrien) convinced her he was innocent. 
> 
> Then he starts to fall for her and they drive to the beach for a romantic day trip. 
> 
> As they walk Maria feels her contractions begin and her waters break. Panicking, she says: âOh God, I think the babyâs coming.â 
> ...


 :Sick:  not a fan of this new romance

----------


## Perdita

You are in the wrong thread - this is the Rumour thread, you are referring to a spoiler

----------


## 02ablake

really can't wait for this storyline to get started, lol

----------


## inkyskin

I'm actually liking this storyline...i think it's quite sweet!  :Wub:

----------

